# Mossy Car Show in So Cali.......



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

Anybody from NorCal going to the Mossy Car Show in Oct.? I'm in Sacramento. A group from Altimas.net are caravaning down there.
It would be nice if a group of Sentra's can "pimp" down there too.

QinSac


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

about 7 of us SE-R's are going down there

Tevs


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

qinsac said:


> *Anybody from NorCal going to the Mossy Car Show in Oct.? I'm in Sacramento. A group from Altimas.net are caravaning down there.
> It would be nice if a group of Sentra's can "pimp" down there too.
> 
> QinSac *


The NorCal Sentra guys are more than welcomed to join us in our caravan. 

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=56862


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey are you northern guys going through fresno? Down Highway 99? I WOuld like to hook up with ya ans caravan down there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

Hey...i'll call the other Norcal guys and see what's up, then i'll get back to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Mossy Car show....*



Nostrodomas said:


> *Hey are you northern guys going through fresno? Down Highway 99? I WOuld like to hook up with ya ans caravan down there. *


I will be rolling late Friday Night about 12am. I'm coming from Sacto. I'm registered, so I believe there will be a spot for me. If you want to hook up, send me an e-mail: [email protected] so we can rap.

Q in Sac.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Right on GLow, hopefully we can all meet at the Mean Jean's Hamburger place right on highway 99.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

well looks like i might be going. I could meet up with you guys if i do. i'll keep you posted


----------

